
US border are increasingly denying entry to travelers over others’ social media - OrgNet
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/27/border-deny-entry-united-states-social-media/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20816774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20816774)

------
taylorlapeyre
> the Trump administration in June began to demand that foreigners who apply
> for U.S. visas disclose their social media handles and profiles. Some 15
> million are expected to fall under the new rule.

Can you imagine reading that sentence in 2001 and _not_ imagining the future
as a dystopian place?

~~~
JustSomeNobody
The sad thing is, no future President is going to reverse this. Trump is,
literally, a tool for setting the bar so low as to what the people are willing
to put up with.

~~~
OrgNet
Just like the PATRIOT Act started by Bush... it was not repealed by Obama, it
was made worst... even if he promised to repeal it.

